# Professioneel Jager Kursus ?



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

By searching and wandering in the internet I saw often that US hunter publicize his hunting business with the title professional hunter in S.A.
Is it possible to learn the skill of a S.A. PH as a non resident ? For example, Tink Nathan is a S.A. PH.
What must a resident do to get this examination ?
And is it possible to learn the theory of this examination here at home and learn the praxis by some of my next visits ?
By which authority or organization can I get answers or theoretical material like books and other helpful things ?

Thank you for any advices.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

*Professional Hunting*

Frank,

The law now states that a non resident will not be able to become a professional hunter in South Africa. If there are guys that claim they are a PH in South Africa and they are a non resident take it with a pinch of salt...

A non resident hunter may also not hunt in South Africa unless he is here by invitation of a Hunting Outfitter and guided by a PH while hunting.

The job of the PH is to ensure the hunter hunts only the target species, teach the visitor about the African bush and over all ensure the hunter has a great time and shoot the target species.

Guys like Engee that is also a PH and his brother is an Outfitter will be able to give a lot of info.

Another interesting fact about being a PH is that you have to study the nature conservation laws for each of the 9 provinces of South Africa write an nature conservation exam and the pass must be 70% or more.

If a PH does not have the provincial permit for a province he may not guide in that province. I am qualified for the Free Sate province and the Limpopo province. I may not guide a client in Natal or even Gauteng unless I write that exam and register at the provincial nature conservation office.

Frank hope this helps, 

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for the quick respond Gerhard. This was a helpfully advice inasmuch as I learn further only from Cleve Cheney`s DVD`s and other books like The Kingdon Field Guide To African Marmmals from Jonathan Kingdon:embara:
And I hope next year the jackal call from you.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

*Next Year*

We will make sure of that and we might go hunting in the Limpopo province. I want you to see what a 60+ inch kudu looks like.

They do breed them big up there compared to the eastern cape.

Learn as much as you can it only enable you to enjoy the experience.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> We will make sure of that and we might go hunting in the Limpopo province


Gerhard if you guys come in this direction you have to visit. Even maybe stay over for a few nights. I would like to take you guys to my farm(for lack of a better word, you can call it a lodge to I don't realy know), unfortunately no hunting cause it is part of the Kruger National park and is inside Balule Nature Reserve.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Gerhard hit the nail on the head, non-residents may not according to law be a lincenced proffesional hunter in South Africa. We as citizens have to go on a ten day course where they test you on all the different facets of guiding. You cover almost all possible aspects. Skinning, trophy judging, tracking, shooting skill, above all that you have a two hour written exam at the end of the ten days. It is a hell of a lot of fun! I enjoyed every minute of my course.

But I must say that the level of skilled now nessicary to pass is not as high as it was years ago, it's simple really, the more passes, the better for the "school" because guys rather go there where they have the best chance of passing than to a school that is rumoured to be hard on the students and have low pass rates.

But anyway, foreign citizens must at all times be accompanied by a PH and may only hunt South Africa through a licenced and reputable Outfitter.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Gerhard if you guys come in this direction you have to visit. Even maybe stay over for a few nights. I would like to take you guys to my farm(for lack of a better word, you can call it a lodge to I don't realy know), unfortunately no hunting cause it is part of the Kruger National park and is inside Balule Nature Reserve.


That would be awesome.

Taking Frank to the Big 5 country. Maybe we can call in a Lion or two with a mouth caller .....

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard said:


> That would be awesome.
> 
> Taking Frank to the Big 5 country. Maybe we can call in a Lion or two with a mouth caller .....
> 
> Gerhard


Believe me, if the lions sniff the smell of my underpants you not must call:wink:
Guys you stretch my nose for a visit in next year:tongue:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> Maybe we can call in a Lion or two with a mouth caller .....
> 
> Gerhard


I have an electrical fence around the camp, you can call as much as you like. I want to take a dead Impala, and see if I can get them there with a CD.

Last week Lions killed a Porcupine next to that electrical fence. Every evening when we are there we hear them. 

One of our rangers also saw Leopard close to camp.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Last week Lions killed a Porcupine next to that electrical fence.


Unethical hunters, if ever there were, hunting close to fences like that! Canned lion hunting -or is that lion hunting canned porcupine?- takes on new meaning! :wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> Unethical hunters, if ever there were, hunting close to fences like that! Canned lion hunting -or is that lion hunting canned porcupine?- takes on new meaning! :wink:


Must admit, never thought of that, and it is hilarious.:icon_1_lol:


----------

